# “Springing”



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

I have searched and am still not picturing what this looks like. I e been taking pictures of my goats hind end for about a week now so thought it was time to just come out and ask. Towards the end of pregnancy I hear people say their goats vulva is “springing” anyone have a good place where I can find comparison pictures so I know what I’m looking for please. Thanks in advance as always!! You guys are the best!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I have never heard that term before. Not sure what they mean.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

A picture can't help you here. 
They are winking or contracting involuntary. 
Like they are doing their kegel exercise kind of.


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

ksalvagno said:


> I have never heard that term before. Not sure what they mean.


I know they are referring to the vulva area just not sure what it's supposed to look like the closer they are to delivery???


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

goathiker said:


> A picture can't help you here.
> They are winking or contracting involuntary.
> Like they are doing their kegel exercise kind of.


Ohhhhhh. That's why it has never made sense to me lol. Thank you so much!!


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

I think that "springing" is a term more often used with cows, but it does apply to goats too, the term just means when their vulva area get's puffy and swollen... Here are some pics for you. The first 2 are NOT sprung, and the 2nd 2 show "springing"

Not springing








Not springing









Springing 








Springing


----------



## The goat girl (Feb 13, 2019)

Wow, that picture helped me too. I had read something about that but I wasn't sure what it was suppose to look like.


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

cbrossard said:


> I think that "springing" is a term more often used with cows, but it does apply to goats too, the term just means when their vulva area get's puffy and swollen... Here are some pics for you. The first 2 are NOT sprung, and the 2nd 2 show "springing"
> 
> Not springing
> View attachment 147557
> ...


Thank you so much!!


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

No problem! There is definitely no mistaking it when it happens! Haha!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I use that term with my sheep. Oh boy I have 3 springing ewes right now. When they lay down their vulvas are so open!


----------

